# Wow....



## Darkwind (Jul 15, 2018)

Not sure where to put this since there is no RC hobby forum.

Wow....this thing is amazing...


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 15, 2018)

Very cool...


----------



## Confounding (Jul 15, 2018)

That looks like a very expensive hobby that would be fun for like a week. Definitely cool though.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jul 15, 2018)

"Hey Kids!  Amaze Your Friends!  Take Out Those Bullies!  Be the first on your block to get the new ACME Handy-Dandy Personal Hypersonic Strike Vehicle! (payload sold separately.)"


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 16, 2018)

I need one.
I had no idea it existed until just now, but I now need one. 
No. Require one.


----------



## miketx (Jul 16, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> Not sure where to put this since there is no RC hobby forum.
> 
> Wow....this thing is amazing...


I don't see how the controller can tell its orientation to control it.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 16, 2018)

miketx said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure where to put this since there is no RC hobby forum.
> ...


I'd have lost visual in the first pass and it'd be half way to Cleveland before I knew it.


----------



## Erinwltr (Jul 16, 2018)

This is really slick, thanks!


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 16, 2018)

miketx said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure where to put this since there is no RC hobby forum.
> ...


The only way I can tell is there must be a streaming HD camera onboard somewhere.


----------

